

Microsoft: Apple Makes Old iPhones 'Unusably Slow' On Purpose - rheide
http://articles.businessinsider.com/2012-03-02/tech/31115804_1_windows-phone-android-phones-andy-lees

======
Piskvorrr
Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt - in other words, business as usual in Redmond.
Has this _ever_ been different? It's just more visible now that MS is getting
desperate - what with Apple and Google eating its lunch.

Also: Pot, meet Kettle - wish I ever had a Windows installation that didn't
get slower and slower with time, seemingly of its own accord. This was on
computers with no new installs, no malware, no nothing - it just slowly gunked
up and needed to be reinstalled. After that, with the same software, it was
all snappy for a bit, and then the cycle began anew. Sounds familiar?

~~~
mikegirouard
I agree with you on both points, but I do very much remember when my iPhone 3G
was pretty much EOL'd with the iOS4 upgrade.

------
batista
_New Microsoft mobile head Terry Myerson says that Apple's habit of releasing
software updates for current iPhones is really just a way to sell more
hardware. Myerson was speaking to financial analysts at the Mobile World
Congress on Wednesday. A questioner noted that Apple releases software updates
for current phones, and was asking if Microsoft would do the same thing._

So, releasing updates is ..."just a way to sell more hardware" !!!!

Is this idiot for real?

1) If Apple didn't release updates, people would feel MORE forced to buy the
latest iPhone, because they wouldn't just be getting the new hardware --it
would also be the only way to get the new OS.

2) New OS releases have little to do with people upgrading or not, at least in
the US. People mostly upgrade when their bloody contract expires. Even new
devices releases are not that important, for people still bounded with a
contract for many months.

3) Apple sells hardware, so can afford to give frequent iOS updates for free.
Apple also wants a homogenous iOS installed base, that App Store apps can
target, so prefers it's customers to have the latest iOS version possible.
Microsoft sells software, so of course wants to NOT give you each new update
of Windows for mobile for free --it's better if you buy a new phone with it,
so that the phone care pays MS their commission.

Anecdotal: I have a 3GS and it runs iOS 4 just fine.

